# Vape Mail



## johan (13/2/14)

What makes this extraordinary is that the owner delivered personally due to SA Post Office's estimated 14 day backlog. I will definitely support this guy in future purchases of batteries & chargers. FYI he is Henry, owner of http://www.torchsa.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Exactly where I got mine! Awesome charger that@johanct!


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Exactly where I got mine! Awesome charger that@johanct!


Yes, already open up to see what micro processor they use, I'm happy with the quality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

johanct said:


> Yes, already open up to see what micro processor they use, I'm happy with the quality.


Lol thats a techie though and through

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol thats a techie though and through
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Quality control for the forum! Great.


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Yip have to see if a design is better than any of my ideas and willingly give praise where its due.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Thanks Matthee is the prize a REO GRANDE?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Rowan you're right I am optimistic, remember "a man without a dream is a man without a destination"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Good dream that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Thanks Matthee I will keep on dreaming _and walking with a Johnny_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (20/2/14)

Think he might personally deliver out here? Haha.



Lee


----------



## Tom (20/2/14)

if you pay for the plane ticket? probably yes... i would do it for you too. offering my barely used one for free then! Hehe, posted in the other thread before I read this one....

This is exactly the same guy who went out of his way for me, the day i left for Germany. I can only say....awesome service! He even wanted to come thru from Pretoria the evening he arrived in Gauteng, but we agreed that i would pick it up from him in Midrand the next day, where he was on business anyway. He is now awaiting the return from the Post Office, I hope he will get it. But at the end I got one, and I am very happy about that.


----------

